# Pittsy's Official DW Autobrite Direct Britegel Wheel cleaning Gel



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Autobrite Direct Britegel Wheel cleaning Gel*

1t up i would like to say thanks to Blackroc for sending me a couple of new products to try:thumb:

I have never used a AutoBrite product before so was looking forward to seeing what they have to offer.

Wheel cleaners are something that some people recommend and other don't opting for a shampoo mixture to clean sealed wheels.
Personally i tend to use a specific wheel cleaner as a prewash before using a shampoo mixture with brushes and mitts to finish off.
I find this method works well for me cleaning off most of the brake dust etc before cleaning them properly.

Obviously its important to find the least aggressive products when you have sealed wheels to ensure that the coating remains intact.

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a handy 500ml PET bottle and a good quality spray head was included in the package.

All the pertinent information could be found on the label.

The actual product was a thick gel with a bright luminous green colour, it smelled not too bad with a citrus tang to it.

*AutoBrite say:*

*BriteGel Safe Wheel & Tyre Cleaning Gel - by Autobrite Direct

Brite Gel is a sticky, lemon and lime scented, non acid wheel & tyre cleaner beyond compare. Powerful cleaners that foam heavily when agitated, combined with the stickiness of Brite Gel ensure that your wheels are thoroughly cleaned without any extra effort required in recoating your wheels in cleaner. Spray, agitate, rinse, it's really that simple...a brite idea indeed. You will love what BriteGel has to offer - great cleaning power, quick and easy to use!

Perfect for wheels that are coated in a Wheel Sealant as this is deigned not to degrade the sealant properties*

So its coating safe, smells ok and is bright yellow, not bad so far:thumb:

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper was actually not too bad this week even though it had been 2 weeks since its last wash :doublesho

Obviously it was a bit grubby and there was a collection of brake dust on the spokes (I also noticed she has managed to kerb all 4 of the alloys )



So following the instructions on the bottle the wheels were sprayed with the gel.



Now this went on really thick and seemed to cling really well to the surfaces.

At this point i decided to do a dual test, the front passenger side wheel was sprayed with the gel, left to dwell then agitated using a brush and the rear passenger side wheel was just coated and left to dwell in order to see if i could get a 'touchless' wash:thumb:

1st up the agitated side...



The gel really foamed up well and you could see the dirt and brake dust lifting off the surfaces after the 5 minute dwell time.



The wheel was then rinsed off leaving a properly clean finish:thumb:



The wheel without any agitation was pretty clean but as you can see not quite the touchless was i was hoping for but pretty good none the less.



The wheels were then cleaned using various brushes and a wheel mitt to make sure the barrels and faces were clean.

*Price:*

£8 for 500ml available from here: http://www.remyrocshop.co.uk/autobrite-direct-britegel-safe-wheel-cleaning-gel---500ml-430-p.asp

Thinking about value of the product i used roughly 50ml of product on 4 wheels, a little went a long way...

So 10 cleans out of a 500ml bottle works out a 80p a clean which seems like alot to me compared with my current wheel cleaner.

*Would I use it again?:*

At 80p a wash not very often but i will be keeping it in the bag for some more dirty tougher jobs where my current wheel cleaner ain't up to the job.:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Autobrite Direct Britegel Wheel Gel is a effective alloy wheel cleaner which is safe on coated wheels.
It really clings well to the surfaces and when agitated foams up really nicely leaving a great finish.
If you are looking for a tough clingy wheel cleaner which actually smells ok this one might be worth a try:thumb:

*Thanks for reading*


----------

